# field target buts



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bclowman said:


> Hey guys. What are you using to build those target buts? I saw some that looked like a layered material in your pics, and other configurations also.


everything that can be layered has been used from time to time.

Here's a starter list:
cardboard
celotex
carpet
dowfoam
variations of polyethlene
fiberglass
Stray cats ... :laugh:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

All of ours are Morrell Outdoor Range bags.

We have a couple of these on the way for testing ...
http://www.biggreentargets.com

They make one called the Big Green Monster that isn't on the website.
It's 48"x48".


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*layered target butts*

I really like my layered carpet with threaded rod press. Mine is 18 inches deep and works fine, but 24 would last better. Assemble in-place or have a tractor to move it.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

We make ours out of stuff that is called hush board. Like celotex but with no tar. the board is 16 inches deep and 48 inches wide. (6 panels from 1 sheet) We then stack them about 50 inches tall. The bottom of the target is made much like a bench with 2X8 PT lumber that is 60 inches wide. We then sandwich the hush board with a piece of plywood and shingles to protect from the weather. On top of this we use either 4X4 or 2X8 PT boards that are 60" long. To connect the top to the bottom we use 3/8" all thread on either side and tighten only enough to keep the arrows from shooting thru. 
When they begin to shoot thru then only thing that you need to replace is the section that is shooting thru.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

JMJ said:


> All of ours are Morrell Outdoor Range bags.
> 
> We have a couple of these on the way for testing ...
> http://www.biggreentargets.com
> ...


Does anyone know the price of the indoor/outdoor range target?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Me Too*

I would like to know the price of the 48" X 48 " target. Looks like the targets with the rope hangers and 4 grommets on top have a nice flat face for pining target faces on. Do the targets maintain the flat shape over time if you put a roof over them to keep the rain off? How do these targets compare to the Morrell Range target for Field Archery applications?
Thanks,
Jbird

P.S. What town and state are these manufactured in?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

*Pacific Bow Butts*

We, Archer’s Haven, just ordered 20 target butts from Pacific Bow Butts. Huaco Bowmen, our state outdoor hosting club for last year and this year, have used them with great success. They cost about $200 each, includes delivery. They are 44h x 37w.

Keith


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey Rattleman (Ed), where in the area do you get hush board? We might be building some new targets this summer.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

JF from VA said:


> Hey Rattleman (Ed), where in the area do you get hush board? We might be building some new targets this summer.


Gallager and Hugley in Va. If you call me early Monday morning I can give you a phone number to contact them. I believe that we paid about $10/sheet this year but then again I can give you that total if you call. The total encluded delivery. My number is 443-463-0555 Ed


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

OK, will do. Thanks.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

At $10 a sheet how many sheets does it take to make a butt?? I'm going to be rebuilding a range myself and I haven't been able to locate that Hush board out west, I have tired Lows, Home Depot etc with no luck maybe they could order it?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Indianbullet said:


> At $10 a sheet how many sheets does it take to make a butt?? I'm going to be rebuilding a range myself and I haven't been able to locate that Hush board out west, I have tired Lows, Home Depot etc with no luck maybe they could order it?


At 16" you get 6 pieces from 1 sheet. You will need 1 sheet per every 3 inches high that you to go. (ie 45 inches tall require 15 sheets) Try a regular lumber yard not one of the super stores. The good thing about these butts is that when you shoot out a certian section all you need to do is replace what has been shot out. The only downfall that we have found is that you have to cut all the sheets and that takes time and it can be dirty. I recommend building a saw guide. I made a guide last year and it works out great. All the edges are straight and it goes alot faster. We cut 4 sheets at a time so it doesn't take forever to finish the job. When you have them deliver (Yes deliver) make them off load the hack with a loader so not to brreak apart the banding. This way the stack stays straight which makes it alot easier to keep all the sheets aligned so they are easier to cut without constantly adjusting. I also wear one of those cheap painters suits to keep the hush board particles from getting all over my clothes. Hope this helps. If anyone wants to call me for more info feel free number is listed above. Ed


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> everything that can be layered has been used from time to time.
> 
> 
> Stray cats ... :laugh:


Save it for the hunting forum :mg:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Rattle 
so $150 a target give or take delivery etc


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah but let me check this price out tomorrow. Also the delivery was encluded if I am not mistaken


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Jbird said:


> I would like to know the price of the 48" X 48 " target.
> I'll get you the MSRP on them today.
> 
> Looks like the targets with the rope hangers and 4 grommets on top have a nice flat face for pining target faces on. Do the targets maintain the flat shape over time if you put a roof over them to keep the rain off?
> ...


From the website ...
Big Green Targets is a division of Poly-Green Foam, LLC. Poly-Green, LLC has warehouse, fabrication and office facilities located in Lamar, MO.
Our products are manufactured in Coldwater Michigan in our 66,000 square foot manufacturing facility.

Here is a brief description on how the Monsters are built .... (by me not the manufacturer)
A) Discarded pieces of foam rubber heat bonded together forming panels aproximately 1.250" - 1.5" thick.
B) 6 panels forming a box that is then glued together.
C) 2 of the panels, Front & Back are of more density than the other 4 (sides)
B) Stuffed inside is what appears to be the same material that is in the Morrell Outdoor Range bags.
D) The whole thing is then enclosed in a plastic like burlap bag. Again the same as Morrell.

That 48x48 is HUGE once it's in place on the range.
We're having to completely rebuild target houses when installing.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Jbird said:


> I would like to know the price of the 48" X 48 " target.


MSRP is somewhere around $230.00.
My dealer says his price on them is $199.00.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

JMJ said:


> MSRP is somewhere around $230.00.
> My dealer says his price on them is $199.00.



That's a good price. I'll have to see where the closest pick up point is to
Mena, Arkansas.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Big Butts!*



KStover said:


> We, Archer’s Haven, just ordered 20 target butts from Pacific Bow Butts. Huaco Bowmen, our state outdoor hosting club for last year and this year, have used them with great success. They cost about $200 each, includes delivery. They are 44h x 37w.
> 
> Keith


Pacific Bow Butts is what we have on our Range, both Big and Super Butts. Our Range is open to the puplic, and they take a beating! People just stand there and shoot the same target over and over....... they will not move around.. These Butts are tough!!!!


----------

